
Pdf.js: Rendering PDF with HTML5 and JavaScript - mbrubeck
http://andreasgal.com/2011/06/15/pdf-js/
======
onedognight
This is currently on the front page as
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2657684> .

------
bambax
According to the example, it seems to render PDFs pages as canvas images;
wouldn't it be more interesting to render them as HTML...?

~~~
maratd
That's not possible. The PDF format supports geometric shapes, which isn't
something supported in HTML. Try drawing a circle using just HTML.

~~~
hucker
Well, in theory you could render text as HTML (with @font-face for example),
and then have individual canvas elements for the geometric shapes and images.

~~~
maratd
In theory, you can also use CSS3 and some hackery and get all the geometric
goodness ... but that's in theory. In practice, your code will look oh so
nasty and be unmaintainable. Maybe by HTML6 or CSS4 we'll get some geometric
goodness making this feasible, but for now, Canvas or SVG is the way to go.

------
neovive
It will be very interesting to see how much Adobe supports and encourages
these types of projects going forward.

Will we ever see an official standards-based PDF reader delivered by Adobe?

------
andrewguenther
Loving this project. The more you can accomplish in the browser using HTML and
Javascript the better.

------
becomevocal
Awesome! Definitely going to keep an eye on this.

